# Spreadsheets for ipad 4



## GUSMAN (Dec 19, 2001)

Hi

Does anyone know of a good spreadsheet suite for the ipad 4 ? Something with similar functions to excel and maybe one for databases?

Many thanks

Gus


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

Numbers is Apple's version of a spreadsheet app for iOS. I don't know of any database apps like Access for the iPad. You want to create new databases on it?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

There is also Documents To Go

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/documents-to-go-office-suite/id317117961?mt=8


----------



## GUSMAN (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks both, the database was just a thought, it's no biggie. I will take a look at both. Thanks again

Gus


----------

